# Crazy Mounts



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal hören was für "kranke" mounts ihr gerne reiten würdet? Damit meine ich jetzt nicht das Xte Pferd oder die Ynste Fabelgestalt! Ich mein so richtig bescheuerte Ideen.

Also bei mir Platz 1 der Flugmounts 

1. Biene Maja welche die ganze Zeit im Flug die Fresse nicht hällt und ständig ihre Fragen stellt :-D

Danach kommt 

2. Den Schauspieler Christopher Judge mit pinkfarbener Leggins und wenn man im stehen die Sprungtaste drückt fragt er: Wie geht es euch Jonas Quin? <-ich find den so scheiße xD

3. Thekla aus Biene Maja als Mount und sie spielt permanent ihre Geige

4. Einen giftgrünen Rasenmäher

5. Ein Krokodil mit Schnurrbart


Was würde euch so vorschweben?

Grüße

Peloquin

PS: Ich rauche mein Zeugs selbst, ich teile nicht mit anderen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meredithe (6. September 2010)

Ich fänd nen Pokemon mal ganz interessant xD^^

Pikachu, das die ganze Zeit dieses "pika pika" von sich gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Ich fänd nen Pokemon mal ganz interessant xD^^
> 
> Pikachu, das die ganze Zeit dieses "pika pika" von sich gibt
> 
> ...



Fänd ich auch geil, vor allem weils so schön dick und rund ist siehts beim rumhoppeln sicherlich sehr geil aus!


----------



## Vadokan (6. September 2010)

Naja ich fände ne Landmaus und Stadtmaus nicht schlecht =D, oder so ne Art Bobby-Car 

En Kangaru wäre auch nice das dan so schön rumhoppelt mit eigener 20 Slot Tasche (Beutel) =D


----------



## Bronzefisch (6. September 2010)

N Gnom.


----------



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Vadokan schrieb:


> Naja ich fände ne Landmaus und Stadtmaus nicht schlecht =D, oder so ne Art Bobby-Car
> 
> En Kangaru wäre auch nice das dan so schön rumhoppelt mit eigener 20 Slot Tasche (Beutel) =D



:-D was ist denn eine landmaus und was ne Stadtmaus? komm erklärt mal das klingt interessant. Ist ne Stadtmaus ne normale Maus die einfach in die Stadt gezogen ist? Klingt ja geil!

Kangaru find ich praktisch das könnte man sich wirklich mal überlegen.


----------



## Meredithe (6. September 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Fänd ich auch geil, vor allem weils so schön dick und rund ist siehts beim rumhoppeln sicherlich sehr geil aus!



Jaha und dann noch mit dem Schwänzchen xDDD


Wobei SOWAS auch geil wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edit sagt: Tigger von Winnie Pooh wär auch klasse... Aber dann nur, wenn er auch so toll rumhüpft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staypuft (6. September 2010)

nen tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staypuft (6. September 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Jaha und dann noch mit dem Schwänzchen xDDD
> 
> 
> Wobei SOWAS auch geil wär
> ...



epic xD


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

"Speedy Gonzales" auf Speed xD


----------



## KoBa2010 (6. September 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> N Gnom.



nicht schlecht xDD


Also ich würde Todesschwinge nehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauwee (6. September 2010)

inliner mit fuchsschwanz

oder

ne nassschnecke


----------



## thedarknesshell (6. September 2010)

ein gnom auf ner spinne ein taure kommt vorbei pfui spinne tritt drauf 
ich wollte schon immer mal auf nem ventilator reiten


----------



## Staypuft (6. September 2010)

Pauwee schrieb:


> inliner mit fuchsschwanz
> 
> oder
> 
> ne nassschnecke



ne nassschnecke?? wasn das xD


----------



## Meredithe (6. September 2010)

Wahlweise könnt ihr auch nach dem nächsten Patch auf einem Blobfisch durch das Wasser schwimmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ooooooder


auf einem Axolotl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So Mere.... jetzt reichts aber xD


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

Glaub er meint Nacktschnecke


----------



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Pauwee schrieb:


> inliner mit fuchsschwanz
> 
> oder
> 
> ne nassschnecke



Nassschnecke meinste die fetten roten Dinger aufm Fußweg? Bähh ekelhaft aber die Idee ist witzig.


----------



## sirspoof (6. September 2010)

auf der hausschnecke von spongebob (gary) ^^


----------



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Jaha und dann noch mit dem Schwänzchen xDDD
> 
> 
> Wobei SOWAS auch geil wär
> ...




Jau so rotes Schaukeltier. Kennste noch diese Zeichentrickserie von Cartoon Network aus den 90er Jahren? Da waren alle Figuren irgendwie so geometrische Formen. Ein son Wasserpferd hies Serentipiti oder so xD boah das wäre echt krank :-D


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

Ich weis das beste:

Ich will auf meinem perönlichen GM reiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Juhuuu ^^


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Gut, dass der Thread nur hypothetisch ist...denn die ganzen Urheberrechtsstreitigkeiten wie bei Biene Maja oder Pokemon und dergleichen tut sich Blizzard sicher nicht an

Alles andere wäre ja im Grunde möglich...aber unwahrscheinlich xD

Ich wäre ja für einen Huthelikopter ähnlich wie der con Inspektor Gadget...wobei das dann wieder was mit Urheberrechten wäre...


----------



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gut, dass der Thread nur hypothetisch ist...denn die ganzen Urheberrechtsstreitigkeiten wie bei Biene Maja oder Pokemon und dergleichen tut sich Blizzard sicher nicht an
> 
> Alles andere wäre ja im Grunde möglich...aber unwahrscheinlich xD
> 
> Ich wäre ja für einen Huthelikopter ähnlich wie der con Inspektor Gadget...wobei das dann wieder was mit Urheberrechten wäre...




Das Haus von Dr. Snuggles wäre auch nicht schlecht, wobei da würde ich dann schon lieber den fetten Dachs mit der blauen Arbeitshose nehmen xD


----------



## Technocrat (6. September 2010)

Da ich ein Riesenfan der "Bannsänger" - Serie von Alan Dean Foster bin, kommt für mich selbstverständlich nur eine gelbe Rennreitschlange mit 3 Sitzen in Frage, klar.


----------



## Deadwool (6. September 2010)

Seit WoW Classic wollte ich schon immer mal eine *Aaslarve* als Mount. Leider hat mich Blizzard nicht erhört


----------



## Schors (6. September 2010)

einen hut mit propeller drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


patrick, aus spongebob xD


----------



## Thanner (6. September 2010)

Dr. Julius Speckschwarte


----------



## nosmoke (6. September 2010)

um mal realistisch zu bleiben, würde ich gern ne spinne als mount haben ...

und um unrealistisch zu werden, wann werden entlich die tauren, die reitmounts der gnome?


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

Und noch ein Einfall:
Kennt ihr noch die Kinderserie von der Augsburger Puppenkiste (Okay, Großteil hier kennt nur Pokemon und Spongebob):
Robbi Tobbi und das Fliwatü? xD
So ein Fliwatü wärs ^^


----------



## Flowersun (6. September 2010)

Wie wärs mit nem Apfel, der Orangen-Augen hat, nen banen Mund und ne Walnuss-Nase. Das ganze nenne ich: Gesund voranschreiten


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myriu (6. September 2010)

Ein neues ingimount: Monstertruck^^

Als Flugmount: Songoku's gelbe Wolke^^

Oder n Transformer der nach belieben an Land, in der Luft und im Wasser benutzt werden kann^^


----------



## Yohko (6. September 2010)

ich hätt gern lübke aus danger mouse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim aufmounten muss dann noch der spruch kommen "lübke ? schnauze !"
wer das noch kennt wird wissen was ich meine


----------



## nrg (6. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die Kinderserie von der Augsburger Puppenkiste (Okay, Großteil hier kennt nur Pokemon und Spongebob):
> Robbi Tobbi und das Fliwatü? xD



Das Ding heißt FliWaTüüt, aber ich geb dir Recht. Die dürften die wenigsten hier kennen, obwohl ich sag nur Blechdosen Roll Roll 

Ich wünsch mir einen Hubschraubbär


----------



## Aerias (6. September 2010)

Das ist alles nur zweite Wahl.
ICH WILL EINEN VERDAMMTEN KATAMARI ALS MOUNT! An dem man festklebt und alles mitreisst etc.

Das wäre es doch. Dann würde ich sogar gerne "Farmen"

...


----------



## Aerasan (6. September 2010)

wer hat vorhin nach landmaus und stadtmaus gefragt?
dies hier zur erklärung http://www.fernsehserien.de/index.php?serie=7578


----------



## WhiteSeb (6. September 2010)

Meint ihr, wir bekämen ne Kawasaki, Duccati oder so?
Oder nen Audi R8  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Aerasan schrieb:


> wer hat vorhin nach landmaus und stadtmaus gefragt?
> dies hier zur erklärung http://www.fernsehse....php?serie=7578




Kannt ich ehrlich nicht. Wieder was gelernt!


----------



## schmetti (6. September 2010)

ein Cabrio oder ein Flügelbrötchen ^^ wäre Lustig


----------



## Imba-Noob (6. September 2010)

Ich halte von solchen Gimmicks überhaupt nichts - bitte endlich wieder mehr Rollenspielelemente in WoW! So ne Chopper z. B. ist zwar irgendwie cool aber für ein RPG unpassend wie viele Ingi-Sachen, manche Bosse z. B. Prof. usw., auch wenn sie durchaus lustig sind oder Spaß machen. Ausnahme: Das geilste Mount überhaupt: Mimiron´s Kopf!


----------



## Hailtome (6. September 2010)

meine eindeutig dümmste idee wäre....

Ein Ferkelwaltiger!


----------



## RippedLife (6. September 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Wahlweise könnt ihr auch nach dem nächsten Patch auf einem Blobfisch durch das Wasser schwimmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my Day XD


Ich würd mir das geile schwebende Teil von Yoda wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbold (6. September 2010)

Für Ingis muss es dringend ein Bonanzarad geben...das man dann mit diversen sachen verschönern kann..Fuchsschwanz, Bierdeckel in den Speichen, Weisswandreifen etc :-)


----------



## Uldanem (6. September 2010)

Hmmm als Flugmount hätte ich gerne Lugia aus Pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nur als Fahrzeug mit den 4 Attacken Windhose Aquahaubitze Fliegen und Blitz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann Greife ich wehrlose Allys an Muahahaha!

Als Landmount Hmm ich wolllte schon immer mal auf Mor Ladim Reiten. Die sau hat mich so oft geklatscht da will ich ihn auch mal richtig zur sau machen!

Was wirklich verrückt wäre... eine Reitbarer Aufblasbare Gummi Banane!


----------



## Jemira (6. September 2010)

Hätte gerne den getunten Rasenmäher von tim Tailor (hört mal wer da hämmert) find leider keine pics.
oder als unterwassermount nen kugelfisch der einen schluckt.
oder das gelbe u-boot von den beatles


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. September 2010)

Auf einem HubschrauBÄR
		BÄRtram
		BÄRbel
		Stefan Raab
		Lavalampe
		Gohstcrawler
		Reiskorn

Persönl. Favorit: Auf einem mit  Diamanten Besetzen Staubkorn


----------



## Kindgenius (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ding sieht aus wie...wie....mhm mir fällts grad nicht ein.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. September 2010)

n zergling


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Ich halte von solchen Gimmicks überhaupt nichts - bitte endlich wieder mehr Rollenspielelemente in WoW! So ne Chopper z. B. ist zwar irgendwie cool aber für ein RPG unpassend wie viele Ingi-Sachen, manche Bosse z. B. Prof. usw., auch wenn sie durchaus lustig sind oder Spaß machen. Ausnahme: Das geilste Mount überhaupt: Mimiron´s Kopf!



Noch einer der "Rollenspiel" und "Fantasy" mit "Mittelalter" bzw. "mittelalterlich" verwechselt? WoW ist nun mal kein reines Mittelalterrollenspiel, sondern hat zB. auch viele, sogar sehr viele Steam-Punk Elemente...und es gibt angeblich auch Steampunk Rollenspiele. Da Fantasy aber eigentlich Fantasie heißt und der keine Grenzen gesetzt sind, kann Blizzard sehr wohl auch ein himmelblaues Nilpferd mit Propeller, Maschinengewehr und rosa Pünktchen implementieren und man könnte trotzdem noch ein "Fantasy-Rollenspiel" spielen...Rollenspiel ist, was du daraus machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcoo (6. September 2010)

Ich will ein Belegtes Brot als Flugmount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minuba (6. September 2010)

Ich fände das Alien aus dem gleichnamigen Film ganz cool als Mount. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. September 2010)

wenn schon pokemon dann bitte wohingenau, pummeluff oder mauzi


----------



## blooooooody (6. September 2010)

Ich will das aus den 60er Batmobil, Batcopter oder Batboot, die funktionieren mit Bat-Atom vom Bat-Atomreaktor der neben dem Bat-Wasserspender steht hinter den Bat-Anti-Crime-Computer in der Bat-Höhle (kein witz). 

Oder das Metalpferd aus Saber Rider.

Oder Cars aus Rock'n'Roll Racing wo man einfach aus dem Dach rauschaut ^^

Oder den DONNERQUACK aus Darkwing Duck 

Ich bin auch ein befürworter von Ponys oder Fohlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ne Gross Version vom Händchen aus den Adam's Family

Skarabäen würden besimmt noch passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder noch ein Flug Mount ein METROID der dich am Kopf haltet ^^

Aber Ridley würde auch supi aussehen 

Oder diese Einsiedler Krebse aus Metroid: Other M ^^

oder nen Yoshi *-* Yay Yoshi *-*


----------



## pharazon/anub (6. September 2010)

n mercedes slr mclaren in wow wäre nice^^


----------



## Philine (6. September 2010)

Das neuste Flugmount




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na wer kennt den noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peloquin (6. September 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Ich halte von solchen Gimmicks überhaupt nichts - bitte endlich wieder mehr Rollenspielelemente in WoW! So ne Chopper z. B. ist zwar irgendwie cool aber für ein RPG unpassend wie viele Ingi-Sachen, manche Bosse z. B. Prof. usw., auch wenn sie durchaus lustig sind oder Spaß machen. Ausnahme: Das geilste Mount überhaupt: Mimiron´s Kopf!



Dieser Thread ist eine Satiere. Es hier nicht um guten Geschmack sondern vornehmlich um die besten Ausgeburten kranker Fantasien.

Hier kommt nochmal Nachschlag: Die Japaner sind uns definitiv was sowas angeht um einiges vorraus.

Guila http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18oDVGD225s


und hier noch eine ganze Reihe echt heisser Anwärter!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_j0k8uIS6ww

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Alphajaeger (6. September 2010)

nen fetten traktor der alles platt macht


----------



## Deepender (6. September 2010)

hitler als reitmount ;D dann versklaven wir ihn mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renox110 (6. September 2010)

Ein Handy mit Füßen, an denen Socken mit Klebeband drangemacht sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minosha (6. September 2010)

Ich wär für n Pogostick.

Als Flugmount wäre ein Paragleiter cool.


----------



## Justifice (6. September 2010)

Wo wir schon bei den Pokemon waren , wieso keine YuGiOhs ?? 

sind doch auch einiege cool

würd zB gern den geflügelten drachen des Ra ham ...



u um realistisch zu sein : .... skorpion


----------



## John Sinclair (6. September 2010)

Mh das hier hätte doch mal was ^^


----------



## s0re (6. September 2010)

Meredithe schrieb:


> Wahlweise könnt ihr auch nach dem nächsten Patch auf einem Blobfisch durch das Wasser schwimmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...






So n Axelotl haben wir in der Schule, sind voll geil! xD


Hmm.. Also ich fänd ein Känguru genial, auch mit so nem Beutel.

Ein Schlitten wie der vom Schneemann fände ich top!


----------



## Philine (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Das neuste Flugmount
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf olle [edit] Karlsson[/edit] muss man erstmal kommen.

Ich hätte gerne für meinen Druiden n besonderes Mount. Ein gigantisches Wollknäuel auf dem er durch die Gegend ballanciert.
Und ich fordere immernoch Katapulte, die einen von A nach B schießen. 

[edit]k.A. wie ichd a auf Anton kam.. oO


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Auf olle Anton muss man erstmal kommen.
> ...



Geh mal ins Goblin Startgebiet bzw. Aszhara*hust* *Spoiler*


----------



## blooooooody (6. September 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> hitler als reitmount ;D dann versklaven wir ihn mal!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für das bräuchte man einen FÜHRERschein, doch den bekommt man nicht in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulldoz (6. September 2010)

*Ich bin für nen Leopardpanzer! Wollt schon immer mal mitm Panzer durch Azeroth fahren...... nanananaaaaa, ich und mein Panzaaaaa *sing* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kettcar wär auch net schlecht, aber dann auch mit Treten. Back to Oldscool!
Oder ein Float von Musicfestivals wie von der Loveparade zB. Wär doch endgeil sowas ^^ Hört man mich schon Kilometerweit vor OG wenn das Geschredder immer lauter wird (nimm dann Syndicate/Nature One Float) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flugreittier wär ne Boing 747 net schlecht. Kauft man sich als Gilde und so kommt man leicht als ganzer Raid von A nach B
Raketenrucksack wär auch noch toll, aber net umbedingt must have.
Was ein Must Have für mich wär: EIn reitbarer Schmetterling! Den hält man dann an den Fühlern fest und wenn der bockt, fest dran ziehen...notfallshalber rausreißen ^^*


----------



## blooooooody (6. September 2010)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> *
> Oder ein Float von Musicfestivals wie von der Loveparade zB. Wär doch endgeil sowas ^^ Hört man mich schon Kilometerweit vor OG wenn das Geschredder immer lauter wird (nimm dann Syndicate/Nature One Float)
> 
> 
> ...



Das würde ich Spitze finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alle Mounten auf und dann rennen sich alle feindliche Spieler selbst über den Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nilske (6. September 2010)

Ganz groß fänd ich so ein China-Taxi wo vorne ein Gnom / Goblin drin sitzt und dumme Sprüche zum sightseeing macht...

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/05/A_bike_taxi_and_large_bus_street_scene_in_Cuba.jpg


----------



## mrlol_m (6. September 2010)

Deine Mutter xD


----------



## Acekill (6. September 2010)

Chuck Norris als Mount ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## corlay (6. September 2010)

Nilske schrieb:


> Ganz groß fänd ich so ein China-Taxi wo vorne ein Gnom / Goblin drin sitzt und dumme Sprüche zum sightseeing macht...
> 
> http://upload.wikime...ene_in_Cuba.jpg



Epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalania (6. September 2010)

Ne Schnecke die Langsamer ist als man selber geht ^^ 

oder ne große Ratte !!!


----------



## Shalania (6. September 2010)

Nilske schrieb:


> Ganz groß fänd ich so ein China-Taxi wo vorne ein Gnom / Goblin drin sitzt und dumme Sprüche zum sightseeing macht...
> 
> http://upload.wikime...ene_in_Cuba.jpg



xD der Buss ist aber auch Geil ! vote 4


----------



## VaanFaneel (6. September 2010)

Die beiden hätt ich gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Waver aus One Piece und den Thunderbird 2 aus Thunderbirds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (6. September 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Das Ding heißt FliWaTüüt, aber ich geb dir Recht. Die dürften die wenigsten hier kennen


Doch, ich schon! (Beweis: Robbi hatte eine goldene Taste) Das wär echt was, und für Cataclysm sogar superpraktisch!


----------



## Technocrat (6. September 2010)

Imba-Noob schrieb:


> So ne Chopper z. B. ist zwar irgendwie cool aber für ein RPG unpassend wie viele Ingi-Sachen


Offensichtlich hast Du a) von der WoW Lore null Ahnung und weißt b) nicht, das es auch Science Fiction und Steampunkt RPGs gibt, ja sogar solche im Wilden Westen.


----------



## Cathan (6. September 2010)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> *
> Oder ein Float von Musicfestivals wie von der Loveparade zB. Wär doch endgeil sowas ^^ Hört man mich schon Kilometerweit vor OG wenn das Geschredder immer lauter wird (nimm dann Syndicate/Nature One Float)
> 
> 
> ...



/sign oder am besten eine Stretch-limousine mit Blackjack und Nutten!



Imba-Noob schrieb:


> Ich halte von solchen Gimmicks überhaupt nichts - bitte endlich wieder mehr Rollenspielelemente in WoW! So ne Chopper z. B. ist zwar irgendwie cool aber für ein RPG unpassend wie viele Ingi-Sachen, manche Bosse z. B. Prof. usw., auch wenn sie durchaus lustig sind oder Spaß machen. Ausnahme: Das geilste Mount überhaupt: Mimiron´s Kopf!


Du redest so einen Schwachsinn.


----------



## Tamarillo148 (6. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wolken = All :>


----------



## Araken (6. September 2010)

ein paar tauren die einen riesigen goldenen thron wie in 300 rumschleppen


----------



## Funkydiddy (6. September 2010)

Ich würd gerne nen Maulwurf haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im PvP: Ahhhh 4Hordler kommen auf mich zugelaufen (MAMIIIIIIII!!!!) Maulwurf raus---> Weggraben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitany2910 (6. September 2010)

ich würd gern mal auf vin diesel reiten *hechel*


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> ich würd gern mal auf vin diesel reiten *hechel*



Omg...wie anzüglich *zbeck*

BTT

Himmelblaue Nilpferde die rosa Tütüs tragen mit roten Spitzen


----------



## Merriadoc12 (6. September 2010)

ein fliegendes sandwich was man während dem reiten essen kann aber nur nicht zu gierig sein^^


----------



## bruderelfe (6. September 2010)

wie wäre es mit minni bzw mickymouse?*gg*
oder der neue airbus 380..
und dazu fahren starßenbahnen und busse durch sw*hust*


----------



## Vadokan (6. September 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> :-D was ist denn eine landmaus und was ne Stadtmaus? komm erklärt mal das klingt interessant. Ist ne Stadtmaus ne normale Maus die einfach in die Stadt gezogen ist? Klingt ja geil!
> 
> Kangaru find ich praktisch das könnte man sich wirklich mal überlegen.



das is ne Sendung, schaut mein neffe immer an : http://www.tvprogramm.sf.tv/img/pool/1/a/d/c/1adc04f3-c55f-43b3-8852-c143ea2922e2_detail.jpg

Ich meinte eig nur So was maus ähnliches in diversen Farben


----------



## Ronas (6. September 2010)

Ein Manbearpig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfGmf8L3-z0

"It is half man, half bear and half pig...."


----------



## Sabito (6. September 2010)

> Kennt ihr noch die Kinderserie von der Augsburger Puppenkiste (Okay, Großteil hier kennt nur Pokemon und Spongebob):
> Robbi Tobbi und das Fliwatü? xD



Ich kenns, ich kenns!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist einen Klasse Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich wäre doch eher für Yoshi aus Mario. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schruki (6. September 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem Meteroiten?
(benötigt Rasse: verrückter Gnom oder Goblin (-ingenieur,-alchemist)

Unberechenbares verbrauchbares Flugmount, unberechenbare Flugeschwindigkeit

"Wo Ihr auch immer auftauchen werdet, seid Ihr Mittelpunkt des Interesses aller Spieler die sich momentan auf Eurem Zielkontinent befinden"
(Deshalb NICHT für PvP geeignet!)


----------



## Funkydiddy (6. September 2010)

Komisch ich dacht eigt. das Mindestens 5 antworten kommen mit" Meine Freundin" Odersowas^^


----------



## Doofkatze (6. September 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Komisch ich dacht eigt. das Mindestens 5 antworten kommen mit" *Megan Fox*" Odersowas^^



öhm ja...

Ganz nett wäre eine Spinne, Schlange, ein rie(ü)siger Papagei und für meine persönliche Sammlung:

Eine Tafel Schokolade als Koch. Als Haustier bitte salzige Heringe...^^


----------



## Sarge Judas (6. September 2010)

irgendwie sinnlos wa und spammig dazu

/vote for close


----------



## Maror der Superschami (6. September 2010)

Eric Cartman wäre doch sicher toll.
Hachja, man müsste nie mehr selbst flamen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (6. September 2010)

Funkydiddy schrieb:


> Komisch ich dacht eigt. das Mindestens 5 antworten kommen mit" Meine Freundin" Odersowas^^



die währe wenn dann "Accountgebunden" einzigartig und Soulbound!

oder was haltet ihr von einem von McGyver gebauten Gefährt bestehend aus einem Kaugimmi einer Büroklammer einem Tacker und Deospray?


----------



## Vitany2910 (6. September 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> die währe wenn dann "Accountgebunden" einzigartig und Soulbound!
> 
> oder was haltet ihr von einem von McGyver gebauten Gefährt bestehend aus einem Kaugimmi einer Büroklammer einem Tacker und Deospray?


 gibts schon und nennt sich lada ^^

die NCC1701 wär auch noch was ^^ (trekkies verstehen mich jetzt *gg* )


----------



## Justice4All (6. September 2010)

http://www.astrid-li...on/karlsson.htm

Man spart das Mount, Propeller integriert in die Brust/den Umhang.


----------



## Technocrat (6. September 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> die NCC1701 wär auch noch was


A, B, C, D, E oder etwa ganz ohne?


----------



## GrillGorilla (6. September 2010)

Ich bin für nen Bus, der fliegen kann, indem ein ganzer 40er Raid Platz findet....die Leute mit Schnellem Flugskill dürften die Sitzplätze besetzen, und die ohne, bzw die,die zu spät eingestiegen sind müssten die Stehplätze nehmen, Leute ganz ohne Reitskill würden an einem Seil hängen und auf nem Skateboard hinterhergezogen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klibterz (6. September 2010)

Ein Dschini den man nur drei mal beschwören kann ^^


----------



## Derulu (6. September 2010)

Das mit diesen Mount für einen ganzen Raid macht doch insofern keinen Sinn mehr, dass zumindest gildeninterne Raidgruppen durch das Gildenlvl einen Skill bekommen, den gesamten Raid irgendwohin zu porten...


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2010)

King Kong


----------



## Obsurd (6. September 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Jau so rotes Schaukeltier. Kennste noch diese Zeichentrickserie von Cartoon Network aus den 90er Jahren? Da waren alle Figuren irgendwie so geometrische Formen. Ein son Wasserpferd hies Serentipiti oder so xD boah das wäre echt krank :-D





wer sagt den was vom roten schaukeltier ? 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (6. September 2010)

[attachment=11050:el pollo grande.jpg]


----------



## Arosk (6. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> [attachment=11050:el pollo grande.jpg]



Gibts als Mount.


----------



## Haggelo (6. September 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Gibts als Mount.



im tcg, ja


----------



## BobaBasti (6. September 2010)

Also ein Kroko dann nen T-rex und den ein oder anderen Boss^^ 
Oder am besten noch ein Speer als Flugmout^^


----------



## **ED** (6. September 2010)

Will ein Space Marine


----------



## milkaschokoalde (6. September 2010)

Ich möchte nen Mount, dass das Wort Google bildet ;-) Dann kann ich immer schreiben Google ist dein Freund O.o


----------



## Alice Wonderland (6. September 2010)

Ich hätte gerne eine riesen Eidechse als Mount, in grellen Farben, die dann auf allen vieren vor sich hinrennt und ein Riesenschmetterling als Flugmount^^


----------



## Blutlos (6. September 2010)

Eine Sänfte. Getragen von je zwei Blutelfinnen und Draenei-Damen. Mit einer Zwergin, die mit mit einem Palmwedel Kühlung zufächelt und einer Trollin, die mir die Longdrinks reicht (oder umgekehrt, ich bin ja durchaus bereit Kompromisse einzugehen).


----------



## MewMewMewtu (6. September 2010)

Einen Charger aus L4D2.
Der wär perfekt für PvP. Er ist schnell und kleine Kinder (die man meistens im BG trifft) haben davor angst und laufen weg.


----------



## sorahn (6. September 2010)

Ein chinesicher Drache als Flugmount. Diese "länglichen" aus den Sagen und Märchen nur im WoW-Style. Hätte was... *vor sich hin träum*


----------



## Khale (6. September 2010)

Bronzefisch schrieb:


> N Gnom.



'n Taure. An heißen Sommertagen kann man da auch mal ein bissl Milch schlürfen, um sich vom letzten Kampf gegen Big Mad Bad Boy zu erholen.


----------



## Vitany2910 (6. September 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> A, B, C, D, E oder etwa ganz ohne?




ganz ohne... ich find, die hat style und kultstatus ^^


----------



## Kafka (6. September 2010)

Nen dicken Manta in Goblin/Prolo optik^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (6. September 2010)

Muss ich jetzt sagen "DEINE MUTTER!"
xD


Ne also Prinzipiell währe mal sowas wie eine Rollende Bierflasche nicht schlecht, in der man halt dinn ist xD


----------



## soul6 (6. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> "Speedy Gonzales" auf Speed xD



der is aber auch net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10
lg
randy


----------



## Shaila (6. September 2010)

Ganz klar ein Kängeru einen Hai und einen Delphin.


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Ein riesiges Eichhörnchen.


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. September 2010)

Also am besten bisher find ich wirklich die Idee mit der Wolke, wie bei Dragon Ball.

Das wär sau cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liandrii (7. September 2010)

Ich hätte gerne so einen Flugdiscusdingens (wie bei Malygos Phase 2).
Die Idee mit der Eidechse ist auch nicht schlecht.

Aber richtig cool fände ich ein Fahrrad auf dem man dann richtig sieht wie der arme Char sich abtrampelt^^
Als Ingi kann man da dann ausklappbare Flügel ranbasteln und dann muss der Char noch schneller trampeln...


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Also am besten bisher find ich wirklich die Idee mit der Wolke, wie bei Dragon Ball.
> 
> Das wär sau cool
> 
> ...



das wäre aber irgendwie komisch ich denk dann immer gleich an 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvy8cKMOBMg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dann würd ich ja garnet mehr aus dem lachen rauskommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garnalem (7. September 2010)

Also wenn ich hier so die Antworten sehe, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Bitte nur Mounts, die auch zu WoW, den Völkern, den Berufen, der Story, zu Fantasy oder zur Mythologie passen. Chopper und Raketen für Ingis sind okay, auch Teppiche für Schneider, Kamele in Uldum und Unterwasserboote in Vashir. Aber ich stehe sowieso mehr auf RP, also auf Drachen, Adler, Phoenixe, Reitwölfe- und wildschweine und vieles mehr.


----------



## Redday (7. September 2010)

wollt schon immer mal auf nem oger reiten.


----------



## Benon (7. September 2010)

Marios Kettenhund^^


----------



## bkeleanor (7. September 2010)

Ein geflügeltes Pferd....ja ich weiss gibt schon...aber eins mit schöner textur bitte...so in richtung pala mount (allianz)

für jäger wär auch lustig wenn sie begleiter haben könnten die sie auch zum reiten verwenden könnten.

einfach nur flügel wären auch cool.


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. September 2010)

Garnalem schrieb:


> Also wenn ich hier so die Antworten sehe, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Bitte nur Mounts, die auch zu WoW, den Völkern, den Berufen, der Story, zu Fantasy oder zur Mythologie passen. Chopper und Raketen für Ingis sind okay, auch Teppiche für Schneider, Kamele in Uldum und Unterwasserboote in Vashir. Aber ich stehe sowieso mehr auf RP, also auf Drachen, Adler, Phoenixe, Reitwölfe- und wildschweine und vieles mehr.




Sry, aber du ahst ein falsches Verständnis von Rollenspiel.
Rollenspiel heist nicht, das mann im Mittelalter mit mythischen Wesen spielt.
Rollenspiel kann überall spielen und zu jeder Zeit.

Das ganze fällt unter Fantasy.
Und Fantasy entsteht im Kopf. Durch sie wird das unmögliche möglich.
Und daher zählt dazu alles, was im Kopf entsteht.

Und ma ernsthaft:
Chopperu nd Raketen gehn ok, aber keine fliegenden Teppiche oder Kamele? HALLO?
Wo lebst du?


----------



## Taxodium (7. September 2010)

Weiß Gar nicht ob das noch wer kennt : Fuchur ( Von der  unendliche Geschichte ) würde mir als flug und reitmount reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigsteven (7. September 2010)

Ich hätte gern so einen Pogo-Stab zum rumhopsen. In der Epic-Version kann der dann auch mal übern Dorf hopsen oder bei Bossfights die Move-Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, das wär nice ;-).


----------



## Vedhoc (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOOL XD

*aufmount* nix passiert

Tauren: *aufmount* PENG, kaputt


----------



## std123 (7. September 2010)

der homer den homer für seinen bruder entwickelt hätte style xDDD


----------



## Salona (7. September 2010)

wie wärs wenn man einfach auf andere spieler hüpfen kann und dann tragen die einen huckepack...^^


----------



## Philine (7. September 2010)

Taxodium schrieb:


> Weiß Gar nicht ob das noch wer kennt : Fuchur ( Von der unendliche Geschichte ) würde mir als flug und reitmount reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das wäre ne tolle Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fand den immer toll und wollte den immer haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Compléxx (7. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HAHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den kann man reiten, im Bavaria Studio in Deutschland, steht so ein Drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war mit de Schule dort haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (7. September 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Und ma ernsthaft:
> Chopperu nd Raketen gehn ok, aber keine fliegenden Teppiche oder Kamele? HALLO?
> Wo lebst du?



Er hat doch gesagt, dass fliegende Teppiche und Kamele normal sind O.o!


----------



## Talismaniac (7. September 2010)

Hier gibts nur eine Antowrt: Deine Mudda


----------



## Azerak (7. September 2010)

Ok, hab so krank gedacht wie es nur ging... dann Paint aufgemacht und losgelegt.

Rauskam nen Döner x.X  (böser Hunger q.q)

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Btw: hab so das Gefühl dass einige den Beitrag nicht so recht verstehen aber naja.


Christopher Judge sollte aber lieber: "In der Tat..." sagen! xDD


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. September 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Er hat doch gesagt, dass fliegende Teppiche und Kamele normal sind O.o!



Selfowned >.<
Falsch gelesen, sry.
Trotzdem passt meine Aussage auch auf andere hier vorgeschlagene Mounts ^^
Und auch auf seine Vorstellung von RP ^^


----------



## WhiteSeb (7. September 2010)

Sry, für Doppelpost, iwas hat gespackt.


----------



## Poseidoom (7. September 2010)

Ich will auf nen Troll-Tiki reiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idekoon (7. September 2010)

Ich reite auf Chuck Norris, bzw Bear Grylls!


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Hier gibts nur eine Antowrt: Deine Mudda



Ich musste es mir verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jogl3r (7. September 2010)

Ich hätte gerne ein Stein als Mount. Grau, eckig, stabil.


----------



## Liandrii (9. September 2010)

Salona schrieb:


> wie wärs wenn man einfach auf andere spieler hüpfen kann und dann tragen die einen huckepack...^^


Dazu hab ich hier auf buffed glaub mal was gesehen...
Da war doch in der Beta eine Fähigkeit, mit der man sich in ein "Mount" verwandelt und dann andere Spieler auf einen "aufsteigen" können.
Find das nur irgendwie gerade nicht mehr :-(


----------



## WhiteSeb (9. September 2010)

Liandrii schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich hier auf buffed glaub mal was gesehen...
> Da war doch in der Beta eine Fähigkeit, mit der man sich in ein "Mount" verwandelt und dann andere Spieler auf einen "aufsteigen" können.
> Find das nur irgendwie gerade nicht mehr :-(



Es gibt nen lustigen Bug.
War letztens in der Beta im Thron der Gezeiten.
Ein Zwerg setzt sich auf seinen Widder und auf einmal seh ich, dass ich da offensichtlich aufsteigen kann.
Ich klick drauf und STEH auf einmal im Kopf vom Widder und guck halt oben so raus xD
Sah schon genial aus ^^


----------



## Pastwalker (9. September 2010)

Ernsthaft : Ich würd als mount einen brennenden Tieger, mit Phönixflügeln cool finden...den selben sollte es nochmal in den restlichen Elementen geben dh (Licht, Schatten, Donner, Eis, Luft, Erde, Spektral)
Passt doch zum Katalysmus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also um all jene abzufüttern, die gleich sagen werden "HEMANKATZE")

Noch ernsthafter : Was auch cool wäre, laufen.


----------



## Lornorr (9. September 2010)

ich würde mit meinem orc gern mal auf einem orangfarbenen tiger reiten.
er könnte dann in zul gurub droppen, finde ich!
also blizzard patcht sowas doch mal rein!
danke ;-)


----------



## Kankru (9. September 2010)

Also die geilsten Mountwünsche sind ma echt Pokemon Krams und Biene Maja.
Gut WoW ist ab 12...

Den Vorschlag mit dem Brennenden Tiger find ich gut, nur halt ohne Flügel.

Mein Favorit wär so ne mechanische Spinne, wie sie bei den Gnomen öfters vorkommt, mit /mountspecial schießt die Raketen ab (die natürlich nur optischer natur sind)


----------



## Mäuserich (9. September 2010)

Hmm was bescheuertes...

Ein Rollstuhl mit nem riesigem Aufziehschlüssel hinten dran könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. 



Meredithe schrieb:


> Ich fänd nen Pokemon mal ganz interessant xD^^
> 
> Pikachu, das die ganze Zeit dieses "pika pika" von sich gibt
> 
> ...


Fänd ich super, Pikachu is ultra niedlich (auch wenn die TV Serie ultra-nervig is), aber is ja auch kein Wunder das Grunddesign basiert ja auf ner Maus.

Ansonsten wär wenn ich an Pokemon denke ein Rattata (ich glaub Ratzfaz oder so ähnlich in Deutschland) auch n' super Mount.



Meredithe schrieb:


> Wobei SOWAS auch geil wär
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* genau sowas kommt mit Cata...
NEIN KEIN WITZ!!!

Im Goblin Startgebiet reitet man für eine Quest zeitweise auf so nem Vieh, kann man unter anderem in den "blue plz!"-Betavideos von Total Biscuit sehen.



Aerasan schrieb:


> wer hat vorhin nach landmaus und stadtmaus gefragt?
> dies hier zur erklärung http://www.fernsehse....php?serie=7578


Danke für die Aufklärung, kannte die Serie noch gar nicht. Wieder etwas für die DVD-Sammlung ^^


----------



## Knallkörper (9. September 2010)

beep* beep*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das neue 2 sitzige werbt einen freund Vehikel!


----------



## WhiteSeb (9. September 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> beep* beep*
> 
> <img src="http://bilder.bild.de/BILD/auto/2010/07/07/fahrendes-klo/klo-kart-16905210-mbqf,templateId=renderScaled,property=Bild,height=349.jpg" />



Made my day xD

Wie fügt man das Bild ein?
Nur der Blöde Link jetzt drin -.-


----------



## myxemio (9. September 2010)

Nilske schrieb:


> Ganz groß fänd ich so ein China-Taxi wo vorne ein Gnom / Goblin drin sitzt und dumme Sprüche zum sightseeing macht...
> 
> http://upload.wikime...ene_in_Cuba.jpg



Der " Bus " im hintergrund wär cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so als Gildenmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustMy2Cents (9. September 2010)

Naja als Reitmount Sylvanas, Tyrande oder Jaina. ;-)

So und nun mal ernsthaft - klarer Fall - Roudrunner. 

Als Flugmount natürlich Lone Starrs fliegender Camper aus Spaceballs. ^^


----------



## Graggi (9. September 2010)

N Haufen Gnome die mich wie beim Crowdsurfen tragen, n Go-Kart(vllt vom Ingi), oder als Hunter auf meinem Pet(das wär doch mal was^^)


----------



## EvilStorm (9. September 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eindeutig ''JA!''
Wäre bestes Mount ever ^.^


----------



## Lornorr (9. September 2010)

EvilStorm schrieb:


> Eindeutig ''JA!''
> Wäre bestes Mount ever ^.^



ohja, das wär schön... als kind wollte ich auch immer auf fuchur (oder wie der geschrieben wird) reiten :-)


----------



## nur ein Dudu (9. September 2010)

sirspoof schrieb:


> auf der hausschnecke von spongebob (gary) ^^



noch besser, eine ananas mit pinken stiefeln und einem Cowboy Hut^^

oder wie waere es noch mit einer Python

oder einen Frosch mit hoernern und sprungfedern an den Fuessen^^


----------



## Palladin (9. September 2010)

Kafka schrieb:


> Nen dicken Manta in Goblin/Prolo optik^^




naja, ich dann wohl eher nen manta a gte in reinorange/mattschwarz ^^


kennt ihr noch den stadtexpress aus robots (kugeln), dann natürlich nicht so gut kontrolierbar ^^

oder nen pod-racer aus star wars... 310% flugmount...

eventuell nummer 5?? ^^


----------



## Parzifall (9. September 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Das Ding sieht aus wie...wie....mhm mir fällts grad nicht ein.







Wenn er Grün wäre Fast wie Slimer aus Ghostbusters^^


----------



## Jemira (9. September 2010)

ich wär für einen filegenden spaghettimonster :-)
http://www.allmystery.de/themen/uh65235


----------

